# Immunität Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle



## Malehkith (8. September 2008)

Hi , ich habe mein Diablo2 auch mal wieder aus der Kiste gekramt und hab meine 71er Sorc im Singleplayer die Akt1 Hölle war wiedergefunden. Sie war auf Blizzard geskillt und ich wollte mal weiter zocken , bis ich gemerkt habe , dass jeder zweite Mob Frost und/oder Feuer immun war. Desswegen hatte ich schon in der kalten Ebene keine Lust mehr da ich kein Monster töten konnte und ich mit einem Schlag tot war  , nachdem ich mich durchs blutmoor teleportiert hab. 
Ich überlege schon eine andere Klasse anzufangen , wie zB Amazone da ich mit dieser auch Immune Monster töten kann.

(PS: Was ist eigentlich MF und MH ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So far hope for help
MfG Malehkith der böse Dunkelelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. September 2008)

mf = magic find in % angegeben, früher wars so je mehr du hattest desto geilere sachen ham die bosse gedropped.
mh = map hack ? dasn hack für diablo der die ganze karte aufdeckt n recht nettes teil aber kommt deinem account nicht zu gute wenn blizz dich erwischt^^

un achja du musst eig kein neuen char anfangen du brauchst nur das runenwort für den söldner zu machen der macht resi schwund aura aber ka wie das jetzt heißt müssteste mal bei indiablo.de gucken

falls was falsch is korrigiert mich ^^


----------



## ExoHunter (8. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> mf = magic find in % angegeben, *früher wars so je mehr du hattest desto geilere sachen ham die bosse gedropped.*



Echt? Ich dachte immer, dass MF die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, dass etwas magisches (Gelb aufwärts) droppt, und die Qualität nach wie vor vom Zufall abhängt. Wäre ja sonst irgendwie zu einfach, einfach 600 MF und die Tschakos fliegen.



Yiraja schrieb:


> un achja du musst eig kein neuen char anfangen du brauchst nur das runenwort für den söldner zu machen der macht resi schwund aura aber ka wie das jetzt heißt müssteste mal bei indiablo.de gucken



Runenwort für den Söldner? Dass musst du mir erklären.

Mein Söldner hat CoH, Shael-Schnitters Tribut (Wahrscheinlichkeit, Altern zu wirken und die Immunität des Gegners aufzuheben) und Andariels Antlitz.


----------



## Drydema (8. September 2008)

er meint das runenwort unendlichkeit das bewirk das wenn der söldner diese ausgerüstet hat die pala aura bekommt die die widerstände der gegner verringert


----------



## oneq (8. September 2008)

Yiraja meint wahrscheinlich das Runenwort Infinity.
Das besitzt die Aura Überzeugung Lvl12 (=-85% Resistenzen), die tatsächlich die Widerstände deiner Gegner in einem bestimmten Radius herabsetzt.
Das kann sogar dazu führen, dass die Mobs entimmunisiert werden. Allerdings sind ihre Resistenzen manchmal zu hoch, als dass die Aura die
Immunität aufheben kann. Allerdings ist dieses RW ziemlich teuer, da es einen umgerechneten Wert von 3 HRs entspricht, was evtl. deinen virtuellen 
Geldbeutel übersteigen könnte. Falls du dich näher damit auseinandersetzen willst hier mal ein Link zu den Resistenzen der Gegner mit und ohne
Überzeugung: Resistenzen
Aber: Bei Blitzimmunen geht es ganz gut, bei Feuerimmunen schon schlechter und Kälteimmune kann man fast gar nicht entimmunisieren, da
die Resistenzen bei ihnen jeweils unterschiedlich hoch sind.
Würdest du auf eine Ama umsteigen wollen, schätze ich mal, dass es ne BowAma sein soll, da ne Java ja wieder Blitz Dmg austeilt. Ne BowAma
teilt meistens physischen Schaden aus und hat somit auch wieder Immune Mobs. Dagegen würde der Fluch Altern, zu finden auf der Stangenwaffe
Schnitter's Tribut.
Die ist relativ günstig zu bekommen und sehr nützlich.
Aber zurück zu deiner Frage, ob du überhaupt einen neuen Char machen sollst.
Ich würde dir davon abraten. Eine Blizzard Sorc ist ein sehr guter Starter Char, da sie perfekt Mephisto durch einen Bug farmen kann und somit
ideal Items für deine späteren Charaktere erwirtschaften kann. Hölle solltest du gemeinsam mit einer Party eigentlich ganz flott durchbekommen,
das ist im Bnet eigentlich nicht das Problem.
Solltest du aber keinen reinen Mf-Char wollen, dann solltest du vielleicht einen neuen Charakter machen. Ne BowAma wäre da einer der schlechteren
Möglichkeiten, da sie sehr Equip abhängig ist und nur schwer selffound durchspielbar ist (Meinen Erfahrungen nach jedenfalls). Aber das kommt auch immer
auf den Build und auf den Spieler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch ein Link zu Immunitäten im Allgemeinen (sehr informativ): Immunitäten

@ExoHunter:
Zwei kleine Verbesserungen vielleicht:
1. magisch ist blau aufwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und
2. wieso gibst du deinem Söldner CoH und nicht Forti? Lohnt doch viel mehr... Mehr Dmg -> mehr Leech -> besseres Überleben.
Da würde ich mir über die evtl. fehlenden Fire Resis keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## DonaldDark (8. September 2008)

hol dir einen def akt 2 söldner aus alptraum (dieser hat dann ne frostaura die die gegner verlangsamt, auch wenn sie immun gegen frostschaden sind) und gib ihm gutes equip mit ll dann sind auch solche passagen im spiel gut zu meistern

und mf hat in der tat keinen einfluß auf  das was dropt, sondern nur auf die qualität, es passiert dadruch dann eben wesentlich häufiger, daß ein unique item dabei ist, wo es ohne mf nur ein rare oder was blaues wär


----------



## MadCatMK2 (8. September 2008)

Ihr könnt nich lesen oder? Da oben steht Singleplayer drinne, also nix mit BettelNet xD


----------



## Bierzelthocker (9. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> un achja du musst eig kein neuen char anfangen du brauchst nur das runenwort für den söldner zu machen der macht resi schwund aura aber ka wie das jetzt heißt müssteste mal bei indiablo.de gucken



Naja, alles in allem stimmt das ja. Oneq hat auch von Infinity gesprochen, das meinst du wahrscheinlich. Aber die Resis werden NUR für deinen Söldner gesenkt (wenn er die Waffe trägt). Es sei denn du trägst Infinity mit deinem Char selbst.

Abgesehen davon sind die Chancen im Singleplayer die erforderlichen Runen zu finden SEHR gering, wenn das mal nicht Monate dauern würde bis du 2x Ber Runen hast. Wenn überhaupt.

Zu MF und MH muss ich nich eingehen, weil es erstens in diesem Thread schon beantwortet wurde und in etlichen anderen Threads. Wenn auch nur mehr oder weniger richtig.

Grüße
Bierzelthocker


----------



## oneq (9. September 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Naja, alles in allem stimmt das ja. Oneq hat auch von Infinity gesprochen, das meinst du wahrscheinlich. Aber die Resis werden NUR für deinen Söldner gesenkt (wenn er die Waffe trägt). Es sei denn du trägst Infinity mit deinem Char selbst.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Diese Aura senkt allgemein die Resis von allen umstehenden Mobs. Du musst nur in der Party von dem Auraspender
sein, um von ihr profitieren zu können. Ansonsten würde das RW auch gar keinen Sinn ergeben, denn welcher Ele-Char trägt schon ne Stangenwaffe,
die eindeutige Stats für einen Melee-Char hat... Wenn du weiterhin darauf bestehst such ich dir auch n Link raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (10. September 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> 1. magisch ist blau aufwärts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mir bekannt, nur interessieren blaue Items niemanden. Selbst gelbe Gegenstände sind sozusagen Crap (abgesehen von Gegenständen mit MF, da sind die übrigen Werte ja irrelevant).



oneq schrieb:


> 2. wieso gibst du deinem Söldner CoH und nicht Forti? Lohnt doch viel mehr... Mehr Dmg -> mehr Leech -> besseres Überleben.
> Da würde ich mir über die evtl. fehlenden Fire Resis keine Gedanken machen.



Ich mache mir bei Forti eher Gedanken darüber, wie ich das finanzieren soll. Abgesehen davon spiele ich (leider) kein Ladder.


----------



## Yiraja (10. September 2008)

jo ich meint infinity un das gibt man halt dem söldner ^^ sry für die ungenaue beschreibung aber ich hab so ewig kein diablo mehr gespielt ich weiß au net mehr alles ^^


----------



## wlfbck (10. September 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt, nur interessieren blaue Items niemanden. Selbst gelbe Gegenstände sind sozusagen Crap (abgesehen von Gegenständen mit MF, da sind die übrigen Werte ja irrelevant).



das ist schlichtweg falsch^^ gelbe sachen können sehr wohl ziemlich gut werden, und bei manchen ringen auch locker mal die uniques überragen.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. September 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Diese Aura senkt allgemein die Resis von allen umstehenden Mobs. Du musst nur in der Party von dem Auraspender
> sein, um von ihr profitieren zu können. Ansonsten würde das RW auch gar keinen Sinn ergeben, denn welcher Ele-Char trägt schon ne Stangenwaffe,
> die eindeutige Stats für einen Melee-Char hat... Wenn du weiterhin darauf bestehst such ich dir auch n Link raus
> 
> ...



Bitte Link (lass mich gern eines besseren belehren) -> Sonst hätte meine Lightsorc ja absolut 0 Probleme... wofür nen Griffon ? Er wäre ja absolut überflüssig.


----------



## Cookie1990 (10. September 2008)

lool wie ihr euch doch alle irrt...
Also, BLAU ist und bleibt die beste Farbe im Spiel.
Meine Assa trägt 2 mal ne Klaue mit +3 zu Fähigkeit A, +3 zu Fähigkeit B +3 zu Fähigkeitsbaum so und so.
Das sind die besten Dinger die man so finden kan nda hilft auch kein Unique mehr.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. September 2008)

Es gibt in jedem Fall zu vielen Uniques bessere Alternativen die "rare" (gelb) oder Magic (blau) sind. Da kann ich dir Cookie nur zu stimmen. Nur sind diese Items zum Teil seeehr seehr selten. Aber ob das auf jedes Unique zutrifft wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## oneq (10. September 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Bitte Link (lass mich gern eines besseren belehren) -> Sonst hätte meine Lightsorc ja absolut 0 Probleme... wofür nen Griffon ? Er wäre ja absolut überflüssig.


Ein Griffon ist deshalb nicht überflüssig, weil ein Gegner ja auch -resis haben kann. Du machst einem Gegner also mehr Dmg, wenn er -100 Light Resis, statt nur bspw. -10 hat. Je mehr, desto besser. Bei -100 ist halt Schluss. Aber da eine Lvl12 Conv Aura nur -85% Resis macht, hast du damit noch lange nicht dein Schadenspotenzial ausgeschöpft. Man kann ja auch z.B. mit der Cold Mastery die Resistenz des Gegners senken... Wäre dann nach deiner Argumentation auch sinnlos.

Hier der Link, sollte eigentlich alles erklären:
Infinity


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. September 2008)

Letztendlich muss ich wohl doch einen Feldversuch starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Die Info das Infinity nur für den Merc gilt, stand in mehreren Guides und durch Mundpropaganda (von anderen Recht erfahrenen Spielern) hat sich das bei mir so eingebrannt.

Danke fürs Fehler aufdecken oneq, (falls es denn nun einer war) ^^...

Muss wohl doch nochma die Sorc auspacken.


----------



## oneq (11. September 2008)

Eventuell meinst du ja auch die -45% - -55% zur Blitzresistenz des Gegners, die noch auf dem RW drauf sind.
Weil die gilt tatsächlich nur für den Söldner.
Aber probiers selbst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (12. September 2008)

Das wirds sein Oneq. Danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte nämlich eigentlich nich mehr vor wieder D2 in Angriff zu nehmen. Seit ein paar Tagen hat mich wieder WoW gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

